# Budget Phone Recomendations



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Not everyone can justify buying the latest $1000 smart phone. If you're looking for a bigger screen on a budget this might be for you. Huge 6.4" screen. Huge 4000mah battery. Android 9 Pie. And it's $29. At that price, maybe it becomes a dedicated rideshare phone?

https://www.metropcs.com/shop/phones/details/Coolpad-Legacy/610214659903
Reviews:

https://www.cnet.com/news/the-coolpad-legacy-phablet-phone-offers-incredible-value-for-130/https://www.androidcentral.com/coolpad-legacy-lands-metro-only-12999https://www.androidauthority.com/coolpad-legacy-985093/
Any other budget recommendations?


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

I was forced to upgrade from my Samsung S4 Mini. Bought a Samsung J7 Star with T-Mobile.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> I was forced to upgrade from my Samsung S4 Mini. Bought a Samsung J7 Star with T-Mobile.


"Forced"?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a Samsung J7 too, with Republic. Paid $120 for the phone a year ago and service is $25 a month.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Motorola moto g 6 or 7


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Huawei phones ? Saw a zooming performance by Huawei phone. And it was amazing .


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Used OnePlus 6T. $380 on the bay presently. 8gb of RAM and a big beautiful screen.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Authority said:


> "Forced"?


The phone became obsolete when it came to the apps, the OS was no longer able to support the latest apps or upgrades.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Authority said:


> Not everyone can justify buying the latest $1000 smart phone. If you're looking for a bigger screen on a budget this might be for you. Huge 6.4" screen. Huge 4000mah battery. Android 9 Pie. And it's $29. At that price, maybe it becomes a dedicated rideshare phone?
> 
> https://www.metropcs.com/shop/phones/details/Coolpad-Legacy/610214659903
> Reviews:
> ...


I got one of these today. Nice phone.

Switching from T-mobile, the phone was 79.99 (50 off). It can be unlocked in 6 months on metro and then used on Tmobile.

The new plan I got is 60/mo and has Amazon Prime included. My old Tmo plan was 60/mo plus tax and didnt have any really useful perks.

The only other difference between plans is that Tmo has unlimited 3G hotspot. The metro plan is unlimited data, with a cap of 15G on hotspot.

If you already have home internet connection and T-mobile network is strong in your area, Metro with a Coolpad Legacy is a good choice.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I got one of these today. Nice phone.


It's getting great reviews, what do you think so far? Fast?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Authority said:


> It's getting great reviews, what do you think so far? Fast?


Its smooth and feels quality. I can't compare it to flagship phones as I haven't owned one in quite a few years. I'm sure someone with a new Galaxy would feel a difference.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Its smooth and feels quality. I can't compare it to flagship phones as I haven't owned one in quite a few years. I'm sure someone with a new Galaxy would feel a difference.


You can't ever the price.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

How about this One plus Six?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

estore009 said:


> How about this One plus Six?


Kinda old st this point?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Authority said:


> Kinda old st this point?


1+7 Pro? $699


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

estore009 said:


> 1+7 Pro? $699


Nice but expensive?

I posted about the Coolpad because it's such a great price for broke drivers.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Authority said:


> Nice but expensive?
> 
> I posted about the Coolpad because it's such a great price for broke drivers.


Thanks for the heads up. Another phone at this price point thats worth checking out is the LG Stylo 4. Honestly, at this point in time, I'm not sure the flagship phones offer anything to average users besides status. Might as well buy a DSLR instead of a 1K phone if you want great pics.

The only "problem" with the coolpad is metroPCS. There is a $15 activation fee. Phone doesn't unlock until 6 months (up from 90 days).


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> The phone became obsolete when it came to the apps, the OS was no longer able to support the latest apps or upgrades.


For personal, I still use a 6-year old Galaxy S3 running LineageOS(Open Android) ( I use a separate phone for rideshare). It has no bloatware, and you can trim-down how much google stuff gets installed. New Android builds come every month, even after 6 years. I'd recommend LineageOS for old phones (Samsung and Moto are reasonably easy to install on; forget LG).


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ignatowski said:


> For personal, I still use a 6-year old Galaxy S3 running LineageOS(Open Android) ( I use a separate phone for rideshare). It has no bloatware, and you can trim-down how much google stuff gets installed. New Android builds come every month, even after 6 years. I'd recommend LineageOS for old phones (Samsung and Moto are reasonably easy to install on; forget LG).


Curious why don't you upgrade? Does it even have LTE?


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Authority said:


> Curious why don't you upgrade? Does it even have LTE?


#1 need is LineageOS support (I like to compile Android myself); #2 is how it feels in a front pocket: short phones (S3=136mm), rounded corners. I compared my S3 an old iphone5, and the S3 was actually more comfortable in front pants pocket. Phones have now mostly gotten huge, and you can't sit down with one in your front pocket.

Regarding CPU, on a daily basis, I mostly text, occasional phone calls, check email; but I don't do youtube or social media on the phone, and websurf rarely. Having OLED makes more difference to me than CPU. S3 does have LTE, but I usually leave data off unless I get an MMS. If I'm bored, I use a Anki lashcard app to study. If I want video, I go use a laptop.

I use a separate (big) phone for rideshare.

Speaking of budget, for the personal phone, I use Tello pay-as-you-go: 1 cent/SMS, 2 cents/minute, 3 cents/MB. My usual phone bill is $1 to $2 per month. For rideshare, I have a 2GB Tello plan for $12/mo. + $1.50 tax.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Ignatowski said:


> #1 need is LineageOS support (I like to compile Android myself); #2 is how it feels in a front pocket: short phones (S3=136mm), rounded corners. I compared my S3 an old iphone5, and the S3 was actually more comfortable in front pants pocket. Phones have now mostly gotten huge, and you can't sit down with one in your front pocket.
> 
> Regarding CPU, on a daily basis, I mostly text, occasional phone calls, check email; but I don't do youtube or social media on the phone, and websurf rarely. Having OLED makes more difference to me than CPU. S3 does have LTE, but I usually leave data off unless I get an MMS. If I'm bored, I use a Anki lashcard app to study. If I want video, I go use a laptop.
> 
> ...


I just upgraded my old SG3 to the Coolpad Legacy. The reason I upgraded was because it didn't run the latest apps, and because it was so damn slow. Even just making calls or texting could be painful. I wonder how slow it will be with a custom rom. I liked having an old phone and not upgrading, but it just got ridiculous. It won't even run Uber or Lyft.

The coolpad Legacy, I'm finding is a really good size. Its large enough for a man's fat fingers to type on and it runs smoothly. Can actually use it as a browser, to stream videos, place orders, etc. Its a rounded design like the SG3.Screen is large enough for nav apps although I still use it as hotspot for tablet.

I never sit down with a phone in my pocket because how can you answer your phone if its in your pocket? Also, sperm count.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> For personal, I still use a 6-year old Galaxy S3 running LineageOS(Open Android) ( I use a separate phone for rideshare). It has no bloatware, and you can trim-down how much google stuff gets installed. New Android builds come every month, even after 6 years. I'd recommend LineageOS for old phones (Samsung and Moto are reasonably easy to install on; forget LG).


Having Uber app issues since latest update on my old Motorola Droid Maxx (Kit Kat).
I was interested, but unfortunately the Droid Maxx wasn't on the list for LineageOS.
Thanks for the info though.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Coolpad legacy still going strong after a month.

*It has better reception than my old phone. I can access metro network from my house, with my Samsung, I had to use wifi calling wit tmo.

*Screen intensity is actually quite good, easy to read in sunny conditions. I usually only have it at 50%.

*I've never had a phone this generic. No bloatware.

*Bluetooth phone integration with AVIC HU is wonky. Calls work fine but after I hang up, the avic stays in call mode for 30+ s. Eventually it corrects. I'm learning to deal with it, maybe I'll find a solution. Maybe need to firmware upgrade avic?

*Responsive UI. I use it for Lyft and google maps. Nav and GPS are good for rideshare.

*I use it all day as wifi hotspot. My samsung tab is connected in car to run Uber and browse.

*Battery life is good. Its plugged in while driving. No overheating. On days I don't drive its stayed on, never gone below 80%. SADLY, I don't think battery can be replaced. When/if battery dies, phone is done.

*Headphone jack is nice to have. Its a little weak in bass, but there is probably an EQ bass boost setting somewhere.

*Using it with a gel case, has survived some minor drops. 

*I stream videos on it at nite in bed. Good batt life, nice screen size.

*Only records 30fps HD video. I havent found a 60fps setting. Not great for camming. Pictures are good, but I haven't compared with flagship phones.

Summary: Only issues non replaceable battery, wonky bluetooth integration with AVIC, and only 30fps hd video. The demise of the flagship phone is almost here. No problems with metro in my area.


----------

